# Horses Andalucia!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I had to put together a short vid to embed on a website....which is all about horses!

Taken last week, this is where Dylan and Bethan live now!

Jo's daughter is going to give her a right ear-bashing after seeing this!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My daughter is now having a tantrum cos she wants a horse and we are not getting one!!! Where abouts is that place????

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> My daughter is now having a tantrum cos she wants a horse and we are not getting one!!! Where abouts is that place????
> 
> Jo xxx


The epicentre for morons.....Huescar!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> The epicentre for morons.....Huescar!


well as she's a trainee moron, I'm close to packing a hanky on a stick and sending her up there!!!!!!!! :boxing:

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> well as she's a trainee moron, I'm close to packing a hanky on a stick and sending her up there!!!!!!!! :boxing:
> 
> Jo xxxx


I'm hoping to get a vid of Dylan let loose there in the next few days!

Now that's going to be something to see cos he's big, fat, out of control.....and totally uncoordinated!

Very reminiscent of a pantomime horse with St Vitus Dance!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Here's another one done today....this time it's the three foals!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Here's another one done today....this time it's the three foals!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klkCmVNF7e8


They look so happy dont they!! My daughter's almost packed and on the train! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> They look so happy dont they!! My daughter's almost packed and on the train!
> 
> Jo xxx


I could get you a hell of a deal on one of those foals Jo!

They all get pedigree Andaluz breed papers, all the medical papers etc. 

I could even get one delivered out to you!

What a fantastic present for your little girl....bet it would totally change her life!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I could get you a hell of a deal on one of those foals Jo!
> 
> They all get pedigree Andaluz breed papers, all the medical papers etc.
> 
> ...



Dont you start!!! Have you seen my FB profile? She's a tenacious little madam!nononononononono!

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Dont you start!!! Have you seen my FB profile? She's a tenacious little madam!nononononononono!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Can you imagine the look on her face if a trailer pulled up delivering a foal for her as a present?

It would be one of those priceless moments that both of you would always remember!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Can you imagine the look on her face if a trailer pulled up delivering a foal for her as a present?
> 
> It would be one of those priceless moments that both of you would always remember!


omg i thought he plugged the websites bad enough 

and i have met jo's daughter bet she wins and gets the horse


----------

